# Votex rear De-uglification project



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I just recieved my Votex kit today and started ripping into it. I have to wait to shoot the kit until I can make some "adjustments" to the rear. Since I no longer have exhaust exiting the back, I need to fill in the exhaust cut outs as well as that HIDEOUS gap in the center. I also plan to fill in all the lines so its one smooth piece. Without doing this, the Votex rear is super ugly. Im going to take pics of the process along the way, but I only have a little bit of time each week to devote to this project. So i might take a while till its completed. But with the way i obsess over my projects, it should be done some time next week. Im going to start in on it tomorrow before work. More pics to follow, but heres the first one to help people visualize what Im talking about.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I personally like the Votex rear, but what you're going to do to it will just make the car look more like a New Beetle than it already does. If you're doing that much body work on the bumper, the rest of the car will need to match or the smooth look is going to look out of place and ugly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck! That looks like a big pita to match that curvature.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> I personally like the Votex rear, but what you're going to do to it will just make the car look more like a New Beetle than it already does. If you're doing that much body work on the bumper, the rest of the car will need to match or the smooth look is going to look out of place and ugly.


Lol, A beetle..? really? Not even close. And You might just be the only one Ive ever heard that likes the rear. Its just too busy. And I am going to make the rest of the kit match. Just working on the rear first since my RS6 grill/bumper project is still in the process of gathering parts. Thats the BIG part of this body makeover. 



PLAYED TT said:


> Good luck! That looks like a big pita to match that curvature.


Yeah, but its doable. Its just a matter of how long it takes. I have confidence in my ability to make it work. It really is a lot of area to cover.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What do you plan to fill it with?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im going to use a crashed bumper from my buddys shop and cut a long strip of plastic for the large slot, and pieces for the exhaust cutouts.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see the end result! :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck my man. Be careful as you got the last one from BFI.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I can't wait to see the end result! :thumbup:


Thanks man, it should be interesting.



Audiguy84 said:


> Good luck my man. Be careful as you got the last one from BFI.


The rears arent that part thats hard to find. Its the sides that are sold out. And I think Neb has an extra rear if I need to redo it. But I should be alright.:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Amen to the Vortex rear being FUGLY! Let me know when I can come get my bumpers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Amen to the Vortex rear being FUGLY! Let me know when I can come get my bumpers.


Sorry dude, looks like Im gonna be keeping them. I had planned on the Regula kit, but you know how plans change when things start to come together. Should have told you sooner, but things have been crazy.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> I personally like the Votex rear, but what you're going to do to it will just make the car look more like a New Beetle than it already does. If you're doing that much body work on the bumper, the rest of the car will need to match or the smooth look is going to look out of place and ugly.


I like the votex rear too and plan to install my kit as originally intended. IMO, the mesh is consistant with the front and so continues the consistant theme of the TT's front/rear similarities (lights, curves, etc.). Not so sure a smoothed/filled-exhaust-cutout bumper will make the TT look beetle-like, but the lower a$$ will certainly have more in common with the beetle than TT.

Anyway, I will be following this thread.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What is the point of the mesh? To cool the muffler? Something with the air flowing under the car? Seems kind of pointless to be open it the rear


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, totaly pointless. A FAILED attempt at styling.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yes, totaly pointless. A FAILED attempt at styling.


The V6 rear must have been a failed attempt too. Audi just has no idea what they are doing :screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> The V6 rear must have been a failed attempt too. Audi just has no idea what they are doing :screwy:


No, actually the 3.2 valance is pretty nice. And it has NOTHING to do with what were talking about. It seems your love for the Votex rear has caused you to want to piss on my thread. Please keep the arguementative comments to yourself. I understand you like the Votex rear, but I DONT. Push on.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

No, my comment was at the fact that you said the center vent is pointless. The 3.2 rear has the same center vent, but apparently that must be functional. Good luck with the work, I'm sure it will be interesting to see a TT look more like a New Beetle than it already does once it's on the car.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> No, my comment was at the fact that you said the center vent is pointless. The 3.2 rear has the same center vent, but apparently that must be functional. Good luck with the work, I'm sure it will be interesting to see a TT look more like a New Beetle than it already does once it's on the car.


what vent are you talking about?








that's the 3.2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But the 3.2 valence does not have open vents. The Votex does. Thats what I'm confused about:screwy:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

the vent is just styling... the rear bumper stays on and you put a strip of black plastic so it looks like a real vent.

with that said, i still think it looks sick. could be like that from the factory IMO


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> the vent is just styling...


That seems to be it


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> the vent is just styling... the rear bumper stays on and you put a strip of black plastic so it looks like a real vent.


This...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> No, my comment was at the fact that you said the center vent is pointless. The 3.2 rear has the same center vent, but apparently that must be functional. Good luck with the work, I'm sure it will be interesting to see a TT look more like a New Beetle than it already does once it's on the car.


Come on dude, your comment is BS considering there IS NO VENT ON THE 3.2 rear bumper. The fact that you keep making assanine comments leads me to believe that you have nothing better to do than talk trash about my project. I'm documenting this project so that others can learn from the process and POSSIBLY inspire some form of confidence in their own modding. I'm sorry if your love for the votex rear (and apparently the beetle), has somehow soured you on the thought of customizing MY car. But I really do wish you would get over it, and let me continue with my work/thread without your negativity.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> But the 3.2 valence does not have open vents. The Votex does. Thats what I'm confused about:screwy:


dude i have A 3.2 rear bumper its plastic solid grilling it doesn't do anything at all- and the rear he is doing that open grilling is above the factory black closed grilling how can u not see that i would mod that too soo ugly => if u would cut an remove it, it would technically reduce draged air from under the bumper, it would help over 85mph an up


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

i have already cut the factory flap BS before when i backed into a rock in a park drrr it helps to remove it for racing with air drag at highr speeds but then got the 3.2 bc i like it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So now it does do something? That post just confused the shot out of me


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> So now it does do something? That post just confused the shot out of me


X2


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> X2


 the factory 3.2 bumper has a black solid grill,yes this does NOT do anything/however if u were to cut it off, and remove it, it would help with decreasing rear drag


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I got that, but how does it relate to the votex being open since the open space is up higher?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

i personally like the Votex rear as well... but to each their own. 

im gonna get the full votex put on my car shortly.... 

there were some pics of a silver car withteh full votex on .. was very nice imo.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

If you take the heat shield above the muffler off (like most of us with aftermarket exhausts do), a vent could allow any air under the car to come through the vent, reducing drag. Maybe.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

I also like the votx kit.
The only thing i don't like is that it looks" stuck on" (which it is)
I think if you get it to blend where it meets the arch you will have improved it 100% and will give guys fitting the kit something to aim for.
good lu k with it. It will be a pleasure to watch the updates.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Example of the valance I reworked to reduce drag.

It's for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ko4TiTy said:


> dude i have A 3.2 rear bumper its plastic solid grilling it doesn't do anything at all- and the rear he is doing that open grilling is above the factory black closed grilling how can u not see that i would mod that too soo ugly => if u would cut an remove it, it would technically reduce draged air from under the bumper, it would help over 85mph an up


Sorry if I'm taking this thread more off topic than it's already going, but I disagree that simply cutting a whole in the rear bumper would help with aerodynamics.
A hole there would create a lot turbulence because of the uncontrolled air separation happening.

Audi designed the under belly well, with the OEM muffler, although not effectively, acting as a rear diffuser to keep the airflow smooth under the car.

The point where airflow under and over the car separates and joins again is what determined how much lift is generated or not. That whole that you say could help, would in fact screw everything up in the back.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Your theory is valid, a whole could potentially reduce drag from air trapped behind the bumper. However, there is not much air making its way there because the air traveling under the car will keep following the path of least resistance.

Drag is also often compromised or purposely introduced in order to improve lift or create downforce. You can easily overcome drag with power but not the negative effects of lift. Audi themselves introduced drag with the rear wing recall because it was much more desirable than the increased rear lift at speed without it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So then I was right with my original assumption that it will dissipate heat from the exhaust and nothing more. Got it. Also can you just look through the mesh and see the the muffler. Because that sounds tacky IMO


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well guys, Im regretfully going to bow out of this project. :facepalm:I got to the shop today to start in on the rear. But I quickly noticed that theres no way this would really work. The issue is that the plastic used is so flimsy that theres no way I would be able to patch/fill the rear upper cutout. The top thin plastic strip wouldnt be able to conform to the piece i put in since its too soft and movable. If I were to mold in fiberglass, it would crack. I hate to fail at anything, but I guess its best to no my limitations before its too late. That being said, VOTEX REAR FOR SALE! lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn I wanted to see this happen.....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn I wanted to see this happen.....


Me too. But Im kinda glad I figured this out instead of going in blind. If the rear was made out of fiberglass it would be a different story.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Me too. But Im kinda glad I figured this out instead of going in blind. If the rear was made out of fiberglass it would be a different story.


You wont


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You wont


wont what..? Stop speaking in spam. Lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> wont what..? Stop speaking in spam. Lol


Make a votex out of fiberglass or even better carbon fiber lol


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

The rear is thin because it was designed to overlap the stock bumper. So it both fits and because in theory that's all you need structurally. 

It was a good idea. I now have 2 of these sitting around - including one painted and prob wont install it because I really don't care for it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> The rear is thin because it was designed to overlap the stock bumper. So it both fits and because in theory that's all you need structurally.
> 
> It was a good idea. I now have 2 of these sitting around - including one painted and prob wont install it because I really don't care for it.


Yeah, but its way too much of an uphill pain in the ass. It looks like ill be sporting the stock rear with my exhaust deleted untill I find something that will work with the deleted tips.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Why not just shave the OEM rear?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

booo man i dont think i have seen you give up so quick on one project, it make take you 2 months to finish something but never seen you just give up!  time to get messed up and think of a way to make it work!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Why not just shave the OEM rear?


Already been there. And the more I look at the Votex rear, the more I like mine thats already on there.









Does it "look like a bettle"? lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But I mean shave it so there is no center section either. Like this familiar looking one


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Sorry guys....not a fan. IMO, a car without exhaust tips is like a chick without tits.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Sorry guys....not a fan. IMO, a car without exhaust tips is like a chick without tits.


But Id settle for a sweet ass. I likethe fact that you can hear my exhaust rumble, but you cant see it. Its like saying "what loud exhaust officer?"


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> But Id settle for a sweet ass..... "



Must...resist...opportunity...for...cheap....joke.

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Must...resist...opportunity...for...cheap....joke.
> 
> cheers


You DOG! lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

So where can I find this kit at? i've been wanting it since before i bought my car.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is the one that the OP bought. He said BFI in another thread so this is probably it, not a bad price. 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/auttvobokit.html


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ECS has it too. Over $400, but I believe their price includes the shipping.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ecs doesnt have the sides. Thats why I went with BFI. They only had 2 left. now theyve only got 1. Since its a HUGE box, shipping was an extra $130. Not bad IMO. $399+$130


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Also can you just look through the mesh and see the the muffler. Because that sounds tacky IMO


Nah, you can't see the exhaust but you can see the stock rear valance through the mesh. The first time I saw one up close and noticed it I was like, EWWW! that looks like ass! Lol. But in the kit they give you a large sticker looking plastic sheet that your supposed to put behind the mesh (over your rear valance), to blend it in. Kinda whack.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's odd


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nah, you can't see the exhaust but you can see the stock rear valance through the mesh. The first time I saw one up close and noticed it I was like, EWWW! that looks like ass! Lol. But in the kit they give you a large sticker looking plastic sheet that your supposed to put behind the mesh (over your rear valance), to blend it in. Kinda whack.


Meh, to each their own, i think it'd look ok though.

Why wouldn't you get a large piece of a rear MK3 or MK4 bumper, heat it up and form it to the curve of the hole in the middle? Seems like you've given up before you've even started? Projects like this always hit snags


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

dude ur wrong, i have the 3.2 on my 225 / most likely nun uf us have factory exhaust first off/so there goes the factory muffler aerodynamics,so yes, air is being trapped,its fluid dynamics. and(for example) i only have just pipes under my car no dumb big muffler, i use the factory resonator for my silencer


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ko4TiTy said:


> dude ur wrong, i have the 3.2 on my 225 / most likely nun uf us have factory exhaust first off/so there goes the factory muffler aerodynamics,so yes, air is being trapped,its fluid dynamics. and(for example) i only have just pipes under my car no dumb big muffler, i use the factory resonator for my silencer


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Meh, to each their own, i think it'd look ok though.
> 
> Why wouldn't you get a large piece of a rear MK3 or MK4 bumper, heat it up and form it to the curve of the hole in the middle? Seems like you've given up before you've even started? Projects like this always hit snags


That was the plan. I had a donor bumper ready to cut into. But the top thin portion of the votes was so flimsy that it wasn't going to work. I would have liked to see it too. But IMO not worth it.


----------

